

What would inspire you to work for someone? - symptic

A friend of mine has a very interesting project in the works and has been teaching himself Java to bring his process into a reality, but just isn't comfortable with his skill level in the language and has a large bulk of work to do in developing the business and doing further research on the product itself.<p>Recently he contacted asking if I knew or could help recruit a hacker who can assume the programming tasks under his wing and to work by his side in developing the system.<p>My problem is, I don't think sites like Monster and Dice have the sort of people he is looking for. They have the skills, but he is looking for a particular mindset (as well as other specifics).<p>Some of the things he stressed were that they should:<p>- Ideally be from Denver, CO or surrounding areas
- Be young
- Be fresh
- Be especially good with Java (damn good)
- Want a laid back atmosphere with LOTS of room to grow
- Want good compensation for their work (solid starting pay (very negotiable, with bonuses and raises from the get-go); he thinks (as I agree) that those who are the best only deserve the best.
- Can handle a fast-paced industry and like working 1-on-1 with the boss to bring solid formulas and ideas into a working reality quickly<p>This all brought me to wonder what I can do to help him find the people who meet those descriptions, and what he can do to make people think, "I really want to work at this place."<p>What do you guys think are the best ways to bring fresh, young, damn good talent to the table; and even more so, keep them there and keep them inspired?<p>PS: If you fall into this criteria or know someone who does, let me know. I can get you guys acquainted.
======
prakash
Why don't you ask your friend to apply to TechStars (www.techstars.org/), the
Colorado YCombinator clone?

To answer your original question, it depends on what incentives drive the
individuals you hire. For some it's the experience, for some it's working at a
startup, for some it's the money, for some it might be working on java.

Figure out what the individual want's, both long term and short term and if
working at your company is a bridge to where that person want's to go. Make
the interview more about the candidate and less about your company.

The good thing is that you understand that it's a two part problem, i.e.: 1\.
getting someone good 2\. making sure they stay

A lot of companies stop at 1.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
_A lot of companies stop at 1._

A _lot_ of companies don't even make it to 1. I've been witnessing the trials
of finding and keeping good people firsthand, and it's not pretty.

------
parker
People that are a bit older have already developed the BS filters to ward off
'inspirational' type of people, aka snake oil salesmen. So that means look for
someone younger if you're hoping they're going to drink your kool-aid.

Otherwise, just seem legit, reasonable, and someone that a hacker would want
to spend time with. Offer a lifestyle and an experience that you can't get
while manning a cubicle. Make it a combined mission, and compensate them that
way.

~~~
symptic
I'd say it's not so much he's trying to get people to follow his ideas, but
rather looking for people who are really into the work.

------
osipov
I am inspired to work for someone only if that someone is an accomplished
figure in a field that matches my interests and as a result I can expect to
learn a great deal from that someone.

~~~
notauser
Sometimes the fastest education comes from working for a bad boss.

I know I have picked up responsibility and skills quickly when work has been
dumped on me by a superior who wanted his afternoons free to nap :)

~~~
symptic
I've definitely had this happen to me.

Another great experience (though you'll want to kill someone during it) is
working with horrible co-workers. I've found my tolerance is huge after
working with difficult people and dealing with them is so much easier.

Overall, I still prefer working with great people. You can still learn the
same workings while at the same time foster a growing appreciation for your
work and environment. Great people inspire others to do great things.

------
ecommercematt
If this project is "in the works," or still mostly just an idea, I recommend
that he seeks a co-founder, rather than an employee. What he is looking for is
likely more than just exceptional skill and high dedication. The Denver-based
Java expert he's looking for should also have a sense of ownership, which is
most easily accomplished by actually giving him ownership (equity). Owners
don't walk away from projects as readily as employees, and they usually work a
lot harder (at least in the early stages).

------
gensym
At least he's upfront about his age discrimination.

~~~
SwellJoe
It works for Zuckerberg!

<http://www.killnine.com/comics/25.php>

------
edw519
How about Developer #3 here:

<http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/web/620559733.html>

~~~
symptic
Thanks for the referral. :) My buddy will definitely be interested.

------
sharpshoot
<http://snaptalent.com/ads.html>

~~~
symptic
Good idea, but is it worth it?

------
nonrecursive
The folks I work for are super smart and funny as hell. They also pay really
well and respect my abilities and judgment. That's enough for me.

